# I want to start...



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

I want to get a small tank like one of those Bio-cubes etc(which ever brand is the best). Something between 20-30 gallons. I want to make it a nice tank with the works. Coral,Live Rock, Live Sand, Fish Anemones. I am willing to spend up to 500 on the TOTAL set up.
Can I have a List of the thing I need and Things i might want to invest in.

Please feel free to Throw in your opinions

I have 125 Gallon FW so i have a bit of experince and am willing to dedicate a lot of time to it.


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

you will need more than $500 to start a salt water tank, I am setting one up now (60 gal) and by the time its is all over i will end up spending over $2000 (not including the tank) or fish
Here are some things you should consider!
rough prices!
R/O unit $160
live rock (your 30 gal tank) you should put at least 30lbs =$280
live sand $80
filter (depending on the setup you go with) mine will be a refugium $300
skimmer $150
power head ->couple $100
reef salt to start up $50
test kit $50
30 gal tank $400
clean up crew $100
= $1670 + fish
it will not be cheap as you will probobly find out that if you do things the cheap way you'l loose out in the long run
good luck with the new tank!


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

$500.00 is what you will need to start with. Haha, especially if you're looking for an all-in-one over 20 gallons. :lol:


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Contrary to what others are saying, it can be done for under 500.00. The key to accomplishing that, Find a local reef club, and buy used. club members will generally sell off their recently upgraded equipment at a decent price, and where the people are local, and involved in a group, you'll see more honesty in reports of the conditions of things.

As I sit here typing this, I am looking at a 29g LPS dominated reef. 

29g tank, --------------------------------$20 (used)
Coralife PC lighting, --------------------$50 (used)
Coralife Skimmer, ----------------------$50 (used)
50lbs LR, + fish, corals & inverts-------$75 (used)
U tube overflow -------------------------$10 (used)
20g tank for sump, ---------------------$15 (used)
Sheet Acrylic for sump, ----------------$40 (new)
1 tube LocTite superglue gel------------$3 (new)
2 tubes aquarium silicone, -------------$5 (new)
Misc plumbing parts --------------------$40 (new)
1 bag of aragonite sand----------------$30 (new)
500 gph pond pump --------------------$50 (new)
100 w heater ----------------------------$10 (used)
45 gallons R/O water--------------------$15 (new)
Reef Crystals 160 gallon mix-----------$35 (new)

Total--------------------------------------$448.00

See, it can be done. In my case, the R/o water, overflow and 20g tank were donated, and I already had the 29g tank, Sand, and heater. And the reef salt was bought on the club discount for $30. So that was a savings of $110


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I say it takes $500.00 to start because I'm in Canada. 

Well, actually at this point in time with our dollar etc., that's not a valid statement. :lol:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Used is always a great way to get started. Check Craigslist for deals.


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

im going to print this page out for reference.
Im going to wait 3 months untill my birthday so i can get the money.
Im thinking a 24 gallon Biocube
and then do everything you guys have told me
thanks!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes 500$ in canda. in my thread http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12501 at the very start i have prices of everthing i need and it comes out to under 500$.


----------

